# Layout Great Northern HO in little space



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

hi, do I have a rectangle of 200 cm to 120 cm, do you suggest a good layout for Great Northern in HO scale
?


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

that's about 78"x 48"or 6'6"x4' .there are several track plan books out there.I would suggest looking up track plans on google.


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

ssgt said:


> that's about 78"x 48"or 6'6"x4' .there are several track plan books out there.I would suggest looking up track plans on google.


78"x48". Any ideas? I am new to model railway, I just bought a SD9 Proto 2000 GN and other prox 2 locomotives, I stop to these 3 and I would like to use them with the digital.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's pretty small for HO. Doesn't leave much room for any spurs unless you use curved turnouts or shorter radius (maybe #4) straight turnouts.

If I had that space to work with I'd probably build N-scale.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

4'x8' is probably the smallest feasible for HO scale.


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

HardcoreABN said:


> 4'x8' is probably the smallest feasible for HO scale.


yes 4'x8' ok. Can you tell me what setting I create for my layout Great Northern? I want to control 4 locomotives in DCC.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Are you wanting to run a train being pulled by four locomotives or four seperate independent trains?

Routerman


----------



## SvenilVecchio (Jan 19, 2013)

jzrouterman said:


> Are you wanting to run a train being pulled by four locomotives or four seperate independent trains?
> 
> Routerman


four indipendent train


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't see how you'll really be able to have that much action on a 4x6 layout.

Are you REALLY set on HO scale? That same size (4x6) in N-scale would give you the equivalent of a 8'x12' layout in N-scale. If you really want that much traffic in that space, I think you'll be happier with a smaller scale.

FYI...A typical HO scale car is ~10" long (25.4cm)

HO scale is 1:87
N scale is 1:160


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Heck, I would go N if it wasn't for just how small that **** is to work on, tinker with, and repair....Someday, I will rideable layout on my retirement property, and at my weekend property that will be in the north woods....


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

HardcoreABN said:


> Heck, I would go N if it wasn't for just how small that **** is to work on, tinker with, and repair....Someday, I will rideable layout on my retirement property, and at my weekend property that will be in the north woods....


I went HO scale simply because I had plenty of room to work with and my father already models that scale. If I was space constrained I'd definitely go for a smaller scale.

I just think that an oval of track with no usefulness of operation would get boring incredibly quick.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I like the construction probably more than the operation, so HO is the smallest I can go. My hands shake too much from PTSD to really work with N or even Z


----------

